# Bad Cooling Problem In 94 Camaro... Help Please



## powerlftr45 (Jan 15, 2006)

OK I drove my camaro today for about 20 minutes around town today and it overheated.. The temperature quickly climbed up and I parked it as soon as possible.. When I opened up the hood I hear a fizzing noise and antifreeze was fizzing out around the engine block area. The anitfreeze was also leaking out of a nearby hose... The first thing that came up to my head was that it might be the thermostat that is messed up, but thats just my guess.. Can anyone help me out in letting me know what might be the problem and how much it costs to fix it... Thank You very much


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Does sound like either the thermostat isn't opening, there is a blockage somewhere in the system, or air got inadvertantly introduced into the system. Where on the engine was it leaking? What hose? Do you have the V8 or the 6 banger?

You could try a thermostat first, they're about 10 bucks and take 5 minutes to replace.


----------



## dumonster (Jul 14, 2006)

Well, this can be many things, but the cooling system isn't really terribly complicated. First, check that hose for cracks, that's what you're hoping for. If you think the thermostat is bad you can remove it, suspend it by a wire in a pot of water on your kitchen stove, place a thermometer in the water and turn on the heat. You need to note the temp at which it begins to open, and when it's fully open. When you replace it make sure you remove any old gasket material and put a new gasket on. Other problems are a bit more serious. The cooling system relies on a perfectly air tight and leak free seal. Check your oil for brownish foam on the dipstick, if yes coolant is leaking into your oil. Look for bubbles in the coolant overflow resevoire while the engine is running, if yes exhaust gas is blowing into the coolant. Check for white, sweet smelling "smoke" coming from the exhaust, if yes coolant is being burned. Any of these more serious symptoms are likely due to a bad head gasket, but can also indicate a warped cylinder head, or in extreme cases a crack in the block. The last time I had a head redone by a paid mechanic it cost $1400. If your problem turns out to require an expensive repair and you don't have the means, I have had success with a product called "Block Seal" by K&W. I am not in any way affiliated with them. There are other products on the market but none of those have ever worked for me. The catch with "Block Seal" is that you MUST FOLLOW ALL INSTRUCTIONS. It's imperitive that all antifreeze be flushed out of the system, otherwise you're wasting your time and money. A can of the stuff goes for about $8-$9.00. They also have a newer product called "Permanent Gasket and Block Repair" (I think). You can check it out on their website, www.crcindustries.com. Best of luck to you.


----------



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

could also be the water pump has a bad seal... or a crack, i would follow what dumonster said, but before you jump to conclusions, have a mechanic look at it, or a mechanicly inclined friend... being able to see the problem helps troubleshooting a lot more than a forum


----------



## powerlftr45 (Jan 15, 2006)

ok.. dumonster I had my car looked at by a mechanic. I was told that the problem is my R&R Timing Cover Gasket.. Told its hard to get to so most of the cost is labor.. They were also gonna replace the water pump and thermostat just to be sure... total was gonna be 800 dollars... What do you think... And will that stuff you were talking about work for this problem, if so where can I get it.. My grandfather was telling something about a similar product... Thank You
P.S. - Have you heard how well that product works?


----------



## Spacemonkey6401 (Jul 27, 2006)

If it is your timing cover, there is a ton of stuff in front of it. 800 doesn't sound all that bad, especially if they are going to put on a new water pump.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

If it's the LT1 i can walk you through it, i've done the dreaded optispark replacement, and it's really not bad at all once you get under and look. If it's the V6, you'd have to consult a manual. So, V8 or V6?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Why would there be coolant loss associated with the timing chain cover? You could have an oil leak, but coolant? You need to pressure test this thing. You can get a loaner tester at Autozone. They'll want a deposit, but you get your money back when you take it back.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

bruiser said:


> Why would there be coolant loss associated with the timing chain cover? You could have an oil leak, but coolant? You need to pressure test this thing. You can get a loaner tester at Autozone. They'll want a deposit, but you get your money back when you take it back.


On LT1 V8s, the water pump is driven off the camshaft. It uses a reverse flow system. The cooler water from the radiator enters on the top of the motor and the heated coolant exits the bottom of the motor to the radiator.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

crazijoe said:


> On LT1 V8s, the water pump is driven off the camshaft. It uses a reverse flow system. The cooler water from the radiator enters on the top of the motor and the heated coolant exits the bottom of the motor to the radiator.


I know, I've got one. I've changed the water pump. His problem still has nothing to do with a coolant leak from the timing chain cover. No coolant there. It's true the wp sits up high, and the opti is below it, but no coolant flows through the timing chain cover or timing chain area. He needs to take it somewhere else if he has a V8 F-body, because where he went is either incompetent or taking advantage of him. 

Here's a good Camaro/Firebird site: 
http://web.camaross.com/forums/


----------



## powerlftr45 (Jan 15, 2006)

Well either way I don't have the LT-1... Wish I did :sigh: I got a 6 in it.. Yeah the autoshop I took it to did a pressure test... Anyword on that gasket fix product? I'm a college student that barely has enought money to eat...


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

powerlftr45, sign up and post on that forum I linked to. They have a V6 forum there. Someone there can probably set you on the right track. Or search for cooling probems, although most will have to do with the LT1 or LS1.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm also a member of Camaroz28.com  Great stuff!


----------



## powerlftr45 (Jan 15, 2006)

ok I will do that... I am looking into just getting a new engine, mine already has a lil over 200,000 miles on it... I'm thinking things are just gonna start breaking since it has so many miles, how much do you think I can find a 3.4 V6 for?


----------



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

low mileage used? or new in crate?


----------

